# portage problem [geschlossen]

## _

Hi,

ich habe ein problem mit Portage, es scheint abhängigkeiten nicht auflösen zu können.

```
emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   sys-fs/udisks:0 pulled in by:

 *     media-sound/clementine-1.1.1

 * 

 *   >=sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2:0 pulled in by:

 *     sys-fs/udiskie-0.4.1

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to do a complete update prior to depclean? The

 * most comprehensive command for this purpose is as follows:

 * 

 *   emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

 * 

 * Note that the --with-bdeps=y option is not required in many

 * situations. Refer to the emerge manual page (run `man emerge`)

 * for more information about --with-bdeps.

 * 

 * Also, note that it may be necessary to manually uninstall

 * packages that no longer exist in the portage tree, since it may

 * not be possible to satisfy their dependencies.

```

```
GNU-Linux-1 my_stuff # emerge clementine

Calculating dependencies... done!

GNU-Linux-1 my_stuff # 
```

Portage verweigert die Arbeit.

```
GNU-Linux-1 my_stuff # emerge -a udiskie

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5:0".

(dependency required by "sys-fs/udiskie-0.5.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "udiskie" [argument])

GNU-Linux-1 my_stuff # emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5:0".

(dependency required by "sys-fs/udiskie-0.5.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Ich weis nicht weiter, habt ihr mehr Ahnung?

Danke im vorraus, mfG _Last edited by _ on Wed Oct 16, 2013 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Ist dein Portage Tree aktuell? Sieht so ein wenig nach kaputtem Sync aus. Führe doch einfach mal ein emerge --sync bzw. eix-sync aus und versuche es nochmal.

----------

## _

Der Portage Tree ist korrekt, daran kann es nicht liegen. Habe es gerade noch einmal getested.

MfG _

----------

## schmidicom

Ich kann nur raten aber versuch mal ob es nach einem "emerge --metadata" besser ist.

----------

## _

Leider ändert sich nichts.

----------

## schmidicom

Du könntest noch versuchen deine Portage-Datenbank komplett neu aufzusetzen, also mit "rm -r /usr/portage" löschen und dann nach Handbuch neu aufbauen. Und ein "python-updater" könnte eventuell auch noch helfen.

----------

## _

Hier das ergebniss von python-updater, Portage erneuern werde ich später versuchen.

```
GNU-Linux-1 user-a # python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:    3.3

 * Active version of Python 2:       2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:       3.3

 * Globally supported Python ABIs in installed repositories:

 *   gentoo:                         2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 3.4 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-2.0

 *   java:                           2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 3.4 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-2.0

        

 *   Adding to list: sys-fs/udiskie:0

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going sys-fs/udiskie:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5:0".

(dependency required by "sys-fs/udiskie-0.5.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-fs/udiskie:0" [argument])
```

MfG _

----------

## Christian99

kannst du uns mal den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses /usr/portage/sys-fs/udisks posten?

----------

## _

Klar, hier:

```
GNU-Linux-1 user-a # ls -a /usr/portage/sys-fs/udisks

.  ..  Manifest  files  metadata.xml  udisks-1.0.4-r2.ebuild  udisks-1.0.4-r3.ebuild  udisks-2.0.0.ebuild

```

----------

## Fijoldar

Dein Portage Tree ist damit definitv nicht aktuell/vollständig. Laut https://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-fs/udisks fehlt da eindeutig die von Portage verlange Version 1.0.4-r5.

Versuche mal den Portage Tree komplett neu zu synchroniseren.

----------

## _

Sorry, vermutlich liegt das Problem bei Funtoo (Gentoo Version)

Konnte das benötigte Paket nicht im Funtoo-Portage-Tree finden.

https://github.com/funtoo/portage/tree/gentoo.org/sys-fs/udisks

Also geht es hier weiter:

http://forums.funtoo.org/viewtopic.php?id=2307

Danke für die Problemeingrenzung. MfG _

----------

## Christian99

ich kenn mich ja nicht mit funtoo aus, aber der git repositiry den du verlinkt ist vor über einem jahr das letzte mal aktualisiert worden. Soweit ich weiß ist funtoo doch etwas aktiver...

Bist du sicher das das nicht irgendwas altes ist, und der funtoo tree jetzt wo anders liegt?

----------

## _

Oh, das war wirklich der falsche funtoo portage tree. Hier der aktuelle: https://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012/tree/funtoo.org/sys-fs/udisks

Leider fehlt hier auch das Paket.

----------

